# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Mετα τη Sipura και το PAP2 τι?SIEMENS GIGASET C470IP

## commando

Παιδια σημερα πηρα το gigaset C470 IP με ενα κουπονι εκπτωτικο που ειχα και εμεινα Μααα...ς.Ειναι αυτο που θελουμε.
Eχει 6!!!!!!voip γραμμες και 1 PSTN.Συνδεεται κανονικα στον αστερισκο σας,στο AWMN,βλεπετε τα mail subjects σας,εχει βασικο που μας ενδιαφερει online κοινοτητα ωστε να μας βρισκει καποιος απο ADSL μεσα στο awmn(φανταστειτε τι nick εχω εκει!)Jabber messaging,Network τηλεφωνητη,firewall για εξω απο το SUBNET,Βαρεθηκα εχει πολλα αλλα.Ηδη το εχω δοκιμασει και παει σφαιρα.
Το συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα.
http://gigaset.com/shc/0,1935,hq_en_0_1 ... rN,00.html

Δεν ειμαι ο πρωτος μολις ειδα οτι εχει ιδιο ο manwlakos και ο Nickpan,Νικο θα σε δειρω που δε μου το πες.λολ.

Α κ το μονο bug που ειδα ειναι μη υποστηριξη ελληνικων στα e-mail subjects που δεχεστε.Τι να κανουμε.

----------


## Neuro

Μεταφέρθηκε στο Voip -> Hardware Reviews όπου ανήκει ως θέμα.

----------


## commando

> Μεταφέρθηκε στο Voip -> Hardware Reviews όπου ανήκει ως θέμα.


a thanks.o Neuro θα κανει τεστ αν κανει register αλλο siemens 2o Handset.
Συνεχιζουμε....
Εκτος απο το mail κ online community,(αντε να προλαβετε nicknames),εχουμε αντι για φοντο ρολοι ,φοντο παρακολουθησης Ebay δημοπρασιας ή καιρο ή ζωδια ,βιορυθμους κ επισης RSS feeds....
Προς εξερευνηση τα SMS και το Network IVR
Τωρα pap2 sipura και 2 alladino τι τα κανουμε?Για τα μπαζα....

----------


## JB172

> Τωρα pap2 sipura και 2 alladino τι τα κανουμε?Για τα μπαζα....


Δώσε τo 1 alladino στον costas43gr. Καιρό ψάχνει για ένα.

----------


## papashark

βασική διαφορά των 2 είναι η φορητότητα.

Το aladino παίζει από όποιο Hot Spot βρεθεί, αλλά οι μπαταρίες δεν αντέχουν πολύ

Το gigaset είναι dect, οι μπαταρίες αντέχουν μέρες, αλλά παίζει μόνο εκεί που είναι η βάση του...

----------


## commando

Nαι εχει δικιο ο Εφραιμ το aladino ειναι του....δρομου να βγαζεις την 5060 του αστερισκ σου public.

----------


## commando

http://gigaset.com/shc/0,1935,hq_en_0_1 ... rN,00.html
Εγινε fest-benchmark και καταφεραμε να κανουμε ενα σαπιο Dect Α16 του Νeuro registered στη βαση.Με #1 πχ στο τελος βγαινεις απο το 1ο Voip lογαριασμο σου και με #0 απο Pstn οποτε παιζει και φτηνο 2ο handset αν θελει κανεις.

----------


## papashark

Ρε commando, συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα στον τίτλο....

Η Τσιπουρίτσα είναι για να μετατρέψει την PSTN σε voip, να την πάρεις στο voip pbx και να την στήλεις/λειτουργήσεις όπως θες.

Τι σχέση ένα με το gigaset που γράφεις ?

Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις μηχανάκια με αυτοκίνητα...

----------


## Neuro

> Η Τσιπουρίτσα είναι για να μετατρέψει την PSTN σε voip, να την πάρεις στο voip pbx και να την στήλεις/λειτουργήσεις όπως θες.


Αυτή είναι μία μόνο λειτουργία της τσιπουρίτσας, η οποία γίνεται και με μία FXO κάρτα. 

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν ένα hardware voip client με δυνατότητα registrations σε αρκετά voip accounts (incoming & outgoing) και το pstn τηλέφωνό τους σε μία συσκευή (η και παραπάνω) και μάλιστα ασύρματη, η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, είναι μια καλή λύση.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Η Τσιπουρίτσα είναι για να μετατρέψει την PSTN σε voip, να την πάρεις στο voip pbx και να την στήλεις/λειτουργήσεις όπως θες.
> 
> 
> Αυτή είναι μία μόνο λειτουργία της τσιπουρίτσας, η οποία γίνεται και με μία FXO κάρτα. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν ένα hardware voip client με δυνατότητα registrations σε αρκετά voip accounts (incoming & outgoing) και το pstn τηλέφωνό τους σε μία συσκευή (η και παραπάνω) και μάλιστα ασύρματη, είναι μια καλή λύση.


Εγώ το έγραψα ως κύρια διαφορά μεταξύ της τσιπουρίτσας και του dect που γράφει ο commando...

----------


## Neuro

> Εγώ το έγραψα ως κύρια διαφορά μεταξύ της τσιπουρίτσας και του dect που γράφει ο commando...


Δεν είναι τσιπουρίτσα και μάλιστα είναι και πιο ακριβό, αλλά είναι ένα πανέμορφο VOIP & PSTN to DECT gateway.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Εγώ το έγραψα ως κύρια διαφορά μεταξύ της τσιπουρίτσας και του dect που γράφει ο commando...
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι τσιπουρίτσα και μάλιστα είναι και πιο ακριβό, αλλά είναι ένα πανέμορφο VOIP & PSTN to DECT gateway.


ακριβώς

Δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα.

----------


## commando

Aστονα ρε ξερω γιατι τον τρωει γιατι ζηλευει που δεν μπορει να το βρει κατω απο 100 ευρω και που το εχει και O Nιckpangr..χαχα
Παρε και αλλη μια να μας πεις τι ειναι πιο ομορφο απο Pap,sipura και κανει 5 γραμμες και αλλα 10 πραγματα περισσοτερα.

----------


## papashark

Αλλα πράγματα κάνει το ένα, άλλα το άλλο....

Αλλος ο προορισμός της τσιπούρας, άλλος του gigaset, μπορεί να έχουν και κοινά σημεία, αλλά ο προορισμός είναι εντελώς διαφορετικός.

Βέβαια δεν έχω απαίτηση να το καταλάβεις κιόλας  ::

----------


## enaon

Πάντως είναι πολύ καλή λύση το siemens για κάποιον που θέλει voip σπίτι.
Δίνει 6 διαφορετικά sip trunks, ενα pstn trunk, 8 διαφορετικά εσωτερικά, σε αφήνει να ρυθμίσεις αντιστοιχίες ( το εσωτερικό 2 να βγαίνει απο το trunk 4 και να απαντάει στα trunks 2,5,6 πχ), 3 ταυτόχρονες συνομιλίες ( 2 voip και 1 pstn) συνεργάζετε με τον dect reapeter της siemens, και έχει ένα κάρο κολπάκια, όπως τον καιρό και τα ζώδια κλπ οθόνη του. 

Τα αρνητικά του είναι ότι δεν έχεις τρόπο να δέσεις τα voip με το pstn trunk, και ότι είναι ίδια αργό με τα υπόλοιπα siemens της κατηγορίας.

----------


## commando

> Πάντως είναι πολύ καλή λύση το siemens για κάποιον που θέλει voip σπίτι.
> Δίνει 6 διαφορετικά sip trunks, ενα pstn trunk, 8 διαφορετικά εσωτερικά, σε αφήνει να ρυθμίσεις αντιστοιχίες ( το εσωτερικό 2 να βγαίνει απο το trunk 4 και να απαντάει στα trunks 2,5,6 πχ), 3 ταυτόχρονες συνομιλίες ( 2 voip και 1 pstn) συνεργάζετε με τον dect reapeter της siemens, και έχει ένα κάρο κολπάκια, όπως τον καιρό και τα ζώδια κλπ οθόνη του. 
> 
> Τα αρνητικά του είναι ότι δεν έχεις τρόπο να δέσεις τα voip με το pstn trunk, και ότι είναι ίδια αργό με τα υπόλοιπα siemens της κατηγορίας.


συμφωνω .τα εσωτερικα ειναι 6 λεει 8 τι εννοεις?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Πάντως είναι πολύ καλή λύση το siemens για κάποιον που θέλει voip σπίτι.
> Δίνει 6 διαφορετικά sip trunks, ενα pstn trunk, 8 διαφορετικά εσωτερικά, σε αφήνει να ρυθμίσεις αντιστοιχίες ( το εσωτερικό 2 να βγαίνει απο το trunk 4 και να απαντάει στα trunks 2,5,6 πχ), 3 ταυτόχρονες συνομιλίες ( 2 voip και 1 pstn) συνεργάζετε με τον dect reapeter της siemens, και έχει ένα κάρο κολπάκια, όπως τον καιρό και τα ζώδια κλπ οθόνη του. 
> 
> Τα αρνητικά του είναι ότι δεν έχεις τρόπο να δέσεις τα voip με το pstn trunk, και ότι είναι ίδια αργό με τα υπόλοιπα siemens της κατηγορίας.
> 
> 
> συμφωνω .τα εσωτερικα ειναι 6 λεει 8 τι εννοεις?


8 ακουστικά στην ίδια βάση (νομίζω)

----------


## enaon

Έχει 8 slot εσωτερικών, δέν έχω δοκιμάσει αν μπορείς να βάλεις 8 διαφορετικά handset, ή απλά έχει 2 επιπλέον για τον repeater.

----------

